# New Set up with the new house.



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Finally got everything done with my grill and Egg. Had to keep the old grill at the the old house when we sold. Pretty excited how it turned out and if the chicken i cooked on the Egg tonight was any indication, there's gonna be some good times ahead.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice. I'm looking to do this too. Gasser when you need a quick weekday steak or chop and a ceramic for when you have a little more time.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Very nice set up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks awesome, congrats!


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

That is an awesome grill with the LEDs . Your kitchen set up is shuweet. Did you do the work yourself?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

No, had the brick guy that i found in the neighborhood do it and then had the granite people come by with some leftovers from another job and cut me a deal for $400 installed.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Came out really good Nick! You & yours will get years of enjoyment out of that setup!


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nice backyard area*

While I think you have a nice grilling area I one day will make me one too. 
What happens when that grill goes out and needs replacing?

searacer



w_r_ranch said:


> Came out really good Nick! You & yours will get years of enjoyment out of that setup!


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Lifetime warranty on the body i believe and 15 yr warranty on burners. I had one 3 yrs ago and never had a thing go wrong with it while my buddies had 2 of his burners go out on his cheaper grill.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Can you give us a look with the hood / doors open? 
Does this people have a website


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Rcsgrills.com based out of Spring


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Get your man-card punched.That's a fantastic set-up.


----------

